# ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

كل انسان تطغى عليه ظروف الحياة...
والانسان ليس خالي من المشاعر..بل يوجد في قلبه الكثير من الاحاسيس..
اخواني واخواتي..عندما تسقط دموعكم فتاخذكم والدتكم بالاحضان منذ الصغر..


ولكن هل رأيتها تبكي؟؟


فما شعوورك عندما ترى والدتك التي تعبت عليك من الصغر للكبر وهي تبكي؟؟


فهل تخفف عن آلامها ؟؟


ام تبتعد لتبكي بحرقه عما يختلج في صدرك ؟؟
ام توقف امامها حائرا خاضعا لهذا الامر ..!!


ماهو احساسك عندما ترى امك تبكي؟؟؟




الله يخلي لي امي ويبعد عنها الاحزان وانتم بعد يخلي لكم امهاتكم 

عايزة اشوف ردودكم وتفاعلكم بالموضوع ..​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

بجد انا لما بشوف ماما بتعيط بقعد اعيط 
جنبها من غير مااعرف هى بتعيط لية بس بفضل 
اواسيها لحد لما اعرف هى بتعيط لية واخفف عنها 
بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

بجد انا لما بشوف ماما بتعيط بقعد اعيط 
جنبها من غير مااعرف هى بتعيط لية بس بفضل 
اواسيها لحد لما اعرف هى بتعيط لية واخفف عنها 
بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

افديها بحياتى
ولكنها رحلت للحياة الابدية
وتركتنى هنا على ذكراها 
احاول احقق ما كانت تتمناة لى
وشكرا مرمر ميرو
مودتى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

*كنت بتعب اوى 
وبقعد اعيط لحد ماتهدى 
كان نفسى اخفف عنها المها بس مقدرتش 
بس انا متاكدة انها مبسوطة عند يسوع 
لانه مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدا​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

انا لما بشوف ماما بتبكي بحاول اخفف من عليها وببقي مضايقة خالص انها بتبكي وربنا يخليكي ليا يا اجمل ام في الدنيا ويارب اشوفك مبسوطة علي طول
مرسي يا مرمر وربنا يخليلك مامتك ويبعد عنها الاحزان


----------



## مينا 188 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

انا لو شفت ماما بتعيط اولا امسح دموعها بايدى عشان تحس ان فى حد جنبها خايف عليها 
وكمان احاول اخفف عنها واحاول ما ابكيش قدامها عشان لو شافتنى ببكى هتبكى اكتر عشان خاطرى


----------



## يوستيكا (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

انا لو شفت ماما بتعيط باحاول اخفف عنها واعارف سبب الدموع بس بجد بحس اني مضيق علشان مش عارفة اعمل حاجة و يارب ابعد الحزن و الدموع عن امي و كل ام


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد انا لما بشوف ماما بتعيط بقعد اعيط
> جنبها من غير مااعرف هى بتعيط لية بس بفضل
> اواسيها لحد لما اعرف هى بتعيط لية واخفف عنها
> بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى تسلم ايدك​



ربنا يخليهالك يا مرمر 

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> افديها بحياتى
> ولكنها رحلت للحياة الابدية
> وتركتنى هنا على ذكراها
> احاول احقق ما كانت تتمناة لى
> ...



ربنا يعزيك..

وأكيد أنها بقيت شفيعتك فى السماء ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كنت بتعب اوى
> وبقعد اعيط لحد ماتهدى
> كان نفسى اخفف عنها المها بس مقدرتش
> بس انا متاكدة انها مبسوطة عند يسوع
> لانه مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدا​*



ربنا يعزيكى يا حبيبتى...

طبعا هى أكيد مبسوطة عند المسيح له المجد 

وأفرحى ياستى بقالك شفيعة فى السما​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> انا لما بشوف ماما بتبكي بحاول اخفف من عليها وببقي مضايقة خالص انها بتبكي وربنا يخليكي ليا يا اجمل ام في الدنيا ويارب اشوفك مبسوطة علي طول
> مرسي يا مرمر وربنا يخليلك مامتك ويبعد عنها الاحزان



ميرسى يا حبيبى ربنا يخليكى 

وربنااااا يخليهالك يارب بس أوعى تزعليها يابت يا مرمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> انا لو شفت ماما بتعيط اولا امسح دموعها بايدى عشان تحس ان فى حد جنبها خايف عليها
> وكمان احاول اخفف عنها واحاول ما ابكيش قدامها عشان لو شافتنى ببكى هتبكى اكتر عشان خاطرى



ربنا يخليهالك يا مينا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*



يوستيكا قال:


> انا لو شفت ماما بتعيط باحاول اخفف عنها واعارف سبب الدموع بس بجد بحس اني مضيق علشان مش عارفة اعمل حاجة و يارب ابعد الحزن و الدموع عن امي و كل ام



ربنا يخليهالك يا يوستيكا ويخليكى ليها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

اكييد هو شىء لا يحتمل ان ارى دموع امى والاصعب لو اكون انا السبب فيها بقصد ا و بدون قصد .... لان الام هى اغلى واقرب شخص للانسان  ولذلك انا لا احتمل اى لحظه حزن تشعر بها ........ ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ايه هو شعورك اذا بكت امك ؟!!!!*

لما شوف حد  غريب بيبكي وزعلان...بتضايق وبزعل كتير
كيف لما شوف امي؟!اغلى شي عندي بالدنيا كلها ربي يخليلي اياها
مابعرف ازا بقدر اضبط نفسي واواسيها
ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا معاكي


----------



## kajo (12 مايو 2008)

*ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

*


ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع امك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**











**كل انسان تطغى عليه ظروف الحياة...
والانسان ليس خالي من المشاعر ..
بل يوجد في قلبه الكثير من الاحاسيس..*

*اخواني واخواتي..*
*عندما تسقط دموعكم فتاخذكم والدتكم بالاحضان منذ الصغر..
ولكن هل رأيتها تبكي؟؟*

*فما شعوورك عندما ترى والدتك الذي تعبت عليك من الصغر للكبر وهي تبكي؟؟*
*فهل تخفف عن آلامها ؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ام تبتعد لتبكي بحرقه عما يختلج في صدرك؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ام توقف امامها حائرا خاضعا لهذا الامر..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*
*بإختصااار
ماهو احساسك عندما ترى امك تبكي؟؟؟
وماذا تفعل ..!!*

​
*ياله ورنى ازاى هتتاعملو فى الموقف ده *
*مع*​
*(امـك)













*​


----------



## sunny man (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

احساس لا يمكن وصفه. انها دموع غالية ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



> *بإختصااار
> ماهو احساسك عندما ترى امك تبكي؟؟؟
> وماذا تفعل ..!!*


 
*باختصار *
*هو شعور لا يمكن وصفه*
*اي شخص مهما قال ومهما فعل*
*وشكرا ليك يا كاجو علي سؤالك*
*وياريت نعرف شعورك هيكون ايه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

شعور فعلا لا يوصف 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا كاجو على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

انا عن نفسى مقدرش أتحمل ده ابدا وخصوصاً لو بسببى .....ميرررسى يا كاجو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



sunny man قال:


> احساس لا يمكن وصفه. انها دموع غالية ​


 

ميرى سانى على مرورك الجميل ده

واحساسك الرائع ده


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *باختصار *
> 
> *هو شعور لا يمكن وصفه*
> *اي شخص مهما قال ومهما فعل*
> ...


 

ميرسى نيفين على مرورك الجميل ده

واحساسك الجميل اوى ده

وطبعا انا لو وصفت شعورى واحساسى اكيد مش هيختلف عن اى حد 

بس بالعكس انا ممكن يكون غير اى حد 
لان انا وامى روح  واحده من وانا صغير 
بجد روحنا فى بعض

ميرسى ليكى


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> شعور فعلا لا يوصف ​
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا كاجو على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

ميرسى كوكو على مرورك الجميل واحساسك الرائع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا عن نفسى مقدرش أتحمل ده ابدا وخصوصاً لو بسببى .....ميرررسى يا كاجو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


 

ميرسى دونا على مرورك الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

لو دموع العالم جنبها عمرها ما تاثر فيا 
لان دمعه واحده بس منها تحرقنى من الاعماق
لقد عاشت امى سنين طويله
كنا نبكى معا
و نضحك معا
و نتحدث معا
و لكن فلتكن اراده الله اللى حرمتنى من حتى الدموع
فما تبقى سوى الدموع عليها
اشكرك يا كاجو على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

احساس رهيب قاتل
يجعلنى ادمر من تسبب فى دموعها ولو لحظة
روح منك للى كلت زراع جوزها
كاجو
اثرت فى المواجع
مودتى​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> احساس رهيب قاتل
> 
> يجعلنى ادمر من تسبب فى دموعها ولو لحظة
> روح منك للى كلت زراع جوزها
> ...


 
ايه يازعيم

مالك هتعيط ولا ايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ال زعيم غلاسه ال

الحزب بتاعك ده مرخص ياعم ؟

انا هبلغ عنك واقول انك تبع أ ن 

افهم انت بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



kajo قال:


> ايه يازعيم
> 
> مالك هتعيط ولا ايه
> 
> ...


دة كدة انت مش عايز اللى كلت زراع جوزها
دة انت عايز اللى قطعتة وعبتة فى اكياس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وخليك بعيد عن جزب الغلاسة 
لحسن دة مش بيرحم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وصدقنى يا اخى الام اغلى ما فى الوجود
ولا يشعر بذلك الا من فقد امة برحيلها
وربنا يخليها ليك واحذر ان تكون سببا لدمعة
غالية من عيونها فهى لا تستحق 
ودمتم بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

وصدقنى يا اخى الام اغلى ما فى الوجود
ولا يشعر بذلك الا من فقد امة برحيلها
وربنا يخليها ليك واحذر ان تكون سببا لدمعة
غالية من عيونها فهى لا تستحق 

عندك حق يا زعيم
فعلا الام اغلى شىء فى الوجود
ميحسش بيها الا الانسان اللى فاقدها
ربنا ما يحرم حد من امه ابدا​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> دة كدة انت مش عايز اللى كلت زراع جوزها
> 
> دة انت عايز اللى قطعتة وعبتة فى اكياس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

ياعم بيرحم ايه بس

والله يخليك تركن فى جنب بالحزب ده 
اقعدو فى حته ناشفه 
ال مبرحمش ال

اضحكتنى


ميرسى ليك على التعليق والاحساس الفوق الفظيع ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> عندك حق يا زعيم
> فعلا الام اغلى شىء فى الوجود
> ميحسش بيها الا الانسان اللى فاقدها
> 
> ربنا ما يحرم حد من امه ابدا​


 
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

اخى كاجو 



> *فما شعوورك عندما ترى والدتك الذي تعبت عليك من الصغر للكبر وهي تبكي؟؟
> **فهل تخفف عن آلامها ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...





> فهل تخفف عن آلامها ؟؟


اذا لم يوجد بيدي حل سافعل ذلك بالطبع عن طريق تعويضها بايجاد ما يسعدها او يخفف عنها آلم الحزن



> ام تبتعد لتبكي بحرقه عما يختلج في صدرك؟؟


*
ما الفائدة من بكائى بل الافضل محاولة معرفة سبب بكائها ومساعدتها على التخلص من هذا السبب
واذا لم استطع حل السبب الرئيسي فى بكاءها مثل حالة موت شقيتها او شخص مقرب لها هنا بالتاكيد لا استطيع سوى ان احاول ايجاد ما يسعدها لكى اخفف من آلامها 

*


> ام توقف امامها حائرا خاضعا لهذا الامر..


لا اعتقد انه اختيار مناسب


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



kajo قال:


> ياعم بيرحم ايه بس
> 
> والله يخليك تركن فى جنب بالحزب ده
> اقعدو فى حته ناشفه
> ...



حقا ما قلت
كاجو
المفروض نشوف حتة ناشفة
لان موضوعك اتبل خالص يمكن من الخضة..؟!
عامة معلش معلش احنا طيبين خالص ما تتخضش قوى كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## kajo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اخى كاجو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك الجميل ده

ومشاعرك الرائعه دى
واحساسك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا ما قلت
> 
> كاجو
> المفروض نشوف حتة ناشفة
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا زعيمي مش هينفع نفضل معاه والموضوع اتبل خالص كدا
معلش يا كاجو احنا زي ما الزعيم قال طيبين لكن اتقي شر حليم اذا غضب
ماشي وماتحاولش معنا يا زعيم حزب مش موجود وله ليه اساس ماشي​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*

*سؤالك جميل *
*بس انا نو كوميت علية!!*
*تعرفيا كاجو *
*ان احبك امى من كل قلبى*
*لدرجة انى حاولت اكتير ابوس رجليها لكن هى مو بترضى*
*صدقنى مو عارف اوصف ها الشعور هلا*​


----------



## kajo (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو احساسك عندما ترى دموووع أمك ؟؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *سؤالك جميل *
> 
> *بس انا نو كوميت علية!!*
> *تعرفيا كاجو *
> ...


 

مشكوى خيا على مرورك الجميل

وشعورك الرائع 

بارك الله فى حياتك


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*

ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟


كثيرا ما تمر علينا مواقف يسئ بها اناس الينا في ظنهم

يعتقدون بانهم اصحاء في تفكيرهم وهم بعيدون كل البعد 

عن التفكير السليم

انه شعور مؤلم .. وقمة الاحساس بالظلم وخيبة الامل خاصة 

لو كان من الاشخاص المقربين واعتقد ان كل من تعرض لهذا 

الموقف قد تجرع كاس الالم ..

قد تنفع الثقه بالنفس لكن ليس دائما فليس من السهل ان تغمض 

عينيك وانت تدرك ان هناك من هو حاقد عليك ..

شعور صعب .. حتى لو كنا واثقين ببراءتنا ..

ولكن الادهى والامر عندما تقوم بعمل ما قاصدا فيه مساعده ذلك الانسان ..

مقصدك هو الخير ولا شئ غيره ولكن لسبب او لآخر تنقلب اطراف المعادله

لتصبح الصوره التي اردت ظهورها معكوسه في نظر الانسان

(( سوووء الظن !!!! ))

فهو من الاخلاق الذميمه التي تجلب الضغائن

وتفسد الموده وتجلب الهم والكدر



فما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!!!​


----------



## ارووجة (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



> ولكن الادهى والامر عندما تقوم بعمل ما قاصدا فيه مساعده ذلك الانسان ..
> 
> مقصدك هو الخير ولا شئ غيره ولكن لسبب او لآخر تنقلب اطراف المعادله
> 
> لتصبح الصوره التي اردت ظهورها معكوسه في نظر الانسان




اي صارت معي كتير  وناس كتيرة غيري حست فيه
شعور مقرررررررف ومش حلووووووووو اكيد
بتكووون ناااااااطر تشجيع بتلاقي شي معاااااااكس وبيقلب ضددك

بس اكييد ماابستسلم للامر تأثبت واوووضح شوووو انا كان قصدي من الامر

وميرسي حبيبتي عالموضوع


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> اي صارت معي كتير  وناس كتيرة غيري حست فيه
> شعور مقرررررررف ومش حلووووووووو اكيد
> بتكووون ناااااااطر تشجيع بتلاقي شي معاااااااكس وبيقلب ضددك
> 
> ...



دى اصعب حاجه يا ارووجه

وكمان الاصعب هو الاستسلام

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## emy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



> يعتقدون بانهم اصحاء في تفكيرهم وهم بعيدون كل البعد
> 
> عن التفكير السليم


 
*اكيد يا كاندى *
*الشعور ده صعب جدا *
*مرسى يا قمر عالموضوع*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



emy قال:


> *اكيد يا كاندى *
> *الشعور ده صعب جدا *
> *مرسى يا قمر عالموضوع*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## loay alkldine (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*

*شعور  حزين وصعب  ياكندي.*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



loay alkldine قال:


> *شعور  حزين وصعب  ياكندي.*



الانسان المسيحى يتصرف بمحبه بضميره النقى تصرفات طبيعيه بحته لذا لا يهمه رأى أو سوء ظن الناس فى سلوكه ...... بل يتصرف حسب الكتاب المقدس ( محبه ... ضمير نقى ) 
موضوع جميل
كثيرون ظنوت لى السوء لكن لم اكترث ولم اهتم لاننى اعامل السماء وليس البشر


----------



## loay alkldine (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*

نعم  تتصرف حسب الكتاب المقدس وتسامح  ولكن يبقى الحزن في القلب وهذه طبيعة البشر


----------



## Kiril (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*

و لا حاجه فـأنا لا يهمني رأي الناس


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



loay alkldine قال:


> *شعور  حزين وصعب  ياكندي.*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> الانسان المسيحى يتصرف بمحبه بضميره النقى تصرفات طبيعيه بحته لذا لا يهمه رأى أو سوء ظن الناس فى سلوكه ...... بل يتصرف حسب الكتاب المقدس ( محبه ... ضمير نقى )
> موضوع جميل
> كثيرون ظنوت لى السوء لكن لم اكترث ولم اهتم لاننى اعامل السماء وليس البشر



شكراااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



loay alkldine قال:


> نعم  تتصرف حسب الكتاب المقدس وتسامح  ولكن يبقى الحزن في القلب وهذه طبيعة البشر



شكراااااااااااااااااااا للمشاركه الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> و لا حاجه فـأنا لا يهمني رأي الناس



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## viviane tarek (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*

فعلا" يا كندى شعور سيىء جدا"
وفعلا" انا جربتة بس بيكون صعب جدا"جدا" لما بيكون من الحبيب
لما الحبيب يسيىء الظن بيكى
عوذة اقلك كانت تجربة صعبة جدا" عليا
  لدرجت ان فى بعض الاوقات برغم سقتى بنفسى 
شكيت انة يكون عندة حق....للأسف
لكن اقول نصيحة من التجربة المريت بيهة
((لما بنكون من الحبيب بتسيب أثر او شرخ فى النفسية صعب تتداوة))

وربنا يبعد الموضيع دى عننا  
شكرا" لتعب محبتك موضوع جميل


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



viviane tarek قال:


> فعلا" يا كندى شعور سيىء جدا"
> وفعلا" انا جربتة بس بيكون صعب جدا"جدا" لما بيكون من الحبيب
> لما الحبيب يسيىء الظن بيكى
> عوذة اقلك كانت تجربة صعبة جدا" عليا
> ...



اوعى تستسلمى ولا تفقدى ثقتك بنفسك

كل شىء فى اوله صعب

الزمن كفيل انه يداوى اى جرح

ربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟
> 
> 
> كثيرا ما تمر علينا مواقف يسئ بها اناس الينا في ظنهم
> ...






بالفعل لقد وقعت في هذه التجربة 
عدة مرات .
في كل مرة كنت انوي هذه اخر
احاول المساعدة بسبب سؤ النية من
الطرف الاخر الا اني اقع مرة اخرى في 
التجربة نفسها.
هذا لا يعني ان كل الناس هاكذا
انما حظي السىء
شكرأ الموضوع واقعي


​


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك؟؟؟*



كليم متى قال:


> بالفعل لقد وقعت في هذه التجربة
> عدة مرات .
> في كل مرة كنت انوي هذه اخر
> احاول المساعدة بسبب سؤ النية من
> ...




بس مش معنى كده  الواحد يقفد الامل 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]




[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]



[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]كثير ما تمر علينا مواقف يسيء بها الناس الينا في ظنهم[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]يعتقدون بأنهم هم اصحاء في تفكيرهم وهم بعيدين كل البعد[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]عن التفكير السليم.[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]انه شعور مؤلم .. وقمة الاحساس بالظلم وخيبه الامل خاصة[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]لو كان من الاشخاص المقربين وأعتقد أن كل من تعرض لهذا[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]الموقف قد تجرع كأس الألم ..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]قد تنفع الثقة بالنفس لكن ليس دائما فليس من السهل أن تغمض عينيك و أنت تدرك أن هناك من هو حاقد عليك ..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شعور صعب .. حتى لو كنا واثقين ببرائتنا ..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]ولكن الأدهى والأمر عندما تقوم بعمل ما قاصدا فيه مساعدة ذلك الإنسان ..[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]مقصدك هو الخير ولا شيء غيره ولكن لسبب أو لآخر تنقلب أطراف المعادلة.[/FONT]​ 
منقول


----------



## sosofofo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

الموقف ده لسه حاصل معاي انهاردة في الشغل 
ومع مين ؟ مديري !
صلوا لي


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

_شعور صعب جداا


شكرا للموضوع الرائع​_


----------



## zezza (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

حاجة صعبة جدا جدا و كلنا مرينا بالموقف الوحش ده 
و الصراحة اوقات كتير اوى ببقى مش عارفة ادافع عن نفسى و فى نفس الوقت مش قادرة اسكت و اقول ولا يهمنى انا واثقة فى نفسى,, الموضوع بيبقى محير 
ربنا بقى هو اللى  يدبر و يتصرف لانه يدافع عنكم و انتم صامدون
شكرا اروجة على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

فعلا في ناس يكون قصدها فعل الخير ولكن مثل ما قلتي تنقلب المعادلة

موضوع جميل جداااااا
مرسي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

كل اللى اقدر أقولهولك انك حطيطى ايدك عالجرح​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

[font=times new roman, times, serif]هو حاقد عليك ..[/font]
[font=times new roman, times, serif]شعور صعب .. حتى لو كنا واثقين ببرائتنا ..[/font]
[font=times new roman, times, serif]ولكن الأدهى والأمر عندما تقوم بعمل ما قاصدا فيه مساعدة ذلك الإنسان ..[/font]
[font=times new roman, times, serif]مقصدك هو الخير ولا شيء غيره ولكن لسبب أو لآخر تنقلب أطراف المعادلة.[/font]


الوضع بالفعل مزري  يا اروويجة..

يعني هنا يصدق القول اتق الذي

احسنت اليه

انما لا لن نيأس سنستمر كما قال الرب يسوع

شكرا اروويجة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

*حسيت قووووووووى بكل كلمه قولتيها يااروجه 
بجد موضوع رائع
تستاهلى عليه احلى تقييم بجد​*


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

*معاكى حق فى كل الكلام ده*

*شكرا يا قمر لتعبك *
*اشتقنا لمواضيعك الجميله يا جميله *


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا ارووجه 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى كتير ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

*شعور محزن جدا​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

حقا ارووجة
عندما يساء الظن بما نفعلة شىء محزن ومؤلم للنفس والقلب
فى ان واحد ولكنها الطبيعة البشرية بخيرها وشرها وعلينا ان نقبلها
ولكن دون احباط وعلينا محاولة استقامة المعادلة مرة اخرى واثبات حسن نيتنا
اما وان فشلنا فلا نحزن ويكفينا شرف المحاولة ونشكر الرب حينها
لانه ابصر عيوننا عمن لا يستحقون منا حتى التفكير فيهم مجددا
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## veronika (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

الموقف ده بيبقى صعب وخاصه لو كان حد قريب منك والاصعب انه يكون مش عايز يصدق الحقيقه
بجد بتبقى حاجه صعبه جدا
و ميرسي يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*



sosofofo قال:


> الموقف ده لسه حاصل معاي انهاردة في الشغل
> ومع مين ؟ مديري !
> صلوا لي


 
باذن الرب  يفهمك صح
ربنا يكون معاك




النهيسى قال:


> _ شعور صعب جداا​_
> 
> 
> 
> _شكرا للموضوع الرائع_​





وشكرا لمشاركتكم ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*



zezza قال:


> حاجة صعبة جدا جدا و كلنا مرينا بالموقف الوحش ده
> و الصراحة اوقات كتير اوى ببقى مش عارفة ادافع عن نفسى و فى نفس الوقت مش قادرة اسكت و اقول ولا يهمنى انا واثقة فى نفسى,, الموضوع بيبقى محير
> ربنا بقى هو اللى يدبر و يتصرف لانه يدافع عنكم و انتم صامدون
> شكرا اروجة على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك


 
باذن الرب ماتمري بيه مرة جديدة
ويبارك حياتك حبيبتي



الملكة العراقية قال:


> فعلا في ناس يكون قصدها فعل الخير ولكن مثل ما قلتي تنقلب المعادلة
> 
> موضوع جميل جداااااا
> مرسي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

ويبارك حياتك عيوني ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*



gogoragheb قال:


> كل اللى اقدر أقولهولك انك حطيطى ايدك عالجرح​


 
ربنا يكون معاك ويبان الحق




كليمو قال:


> [font=times new roman, times, serif]هو حاقد عليك ..[/font]
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]شعور صعب .. حتى لو كنا واثقين ببرائتنا ..[/font]
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]ولكن الأدهى والأمر عندما تقوم بعمل ما قاصدا فيه مساعدة ذلك الإنسان ..[/font]
> [font=times new roman, times, serif]مقصدك هو الخير ولا شيء غيره ولكن لسبب أو لآخر تنقلب أطراف المعادلة.[/font]
> ...


 
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة





كيريا قال:


> * حسيت قووووووووى بكل كلمه قولتيها يااروجه​
> بجد موضوع رائع
> تستاهلى عليه احلى تقييم بجد​​*





ميرسي حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*



twety قال:


> *معاكى حق فى كل الكلام ده*
> 
> *شكرا يا قمر لتعبك *
> *اشتقنا لمواضيعك الجميله يا جميله *


 
تسلميلي ياارب
ميرسي حبيبتي ^_^




kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا ارووجه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى كتير ليكى
> ...


 

ميرسي الك بالاكتر ^_^
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*



rana1981 قال:


> *شعور محزن جدا​*


 
ميرسي لمشاركتك





وليم تل قال:


> حقا ارووجة
> 
> عندما يساء الظن بما نفعلة شىء محزن ومؤلم للنفس والقلب
> فى ان واحد ولكنها الطبيعة البشرية بخيرها وشرها وعلينا ان نقبلها
> ...


 
رد جمييل
ميرسي لمشاركتك ^_^





veronika قال:


> الموقف ده بيبقى صعب وخاصه لو كان حد قريب منك والاصعب انه يكون مش عايز يصدق الحقيقه​
> بجد بتبقى حاجه صعبه جدا
> و ميرسي يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
فعلا لو كان قريب هيكوون اصعب
ويباركك حبيبتي




dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


 


ويبارك حياتك ميرسي الك


----------



## gonees (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما يساء الظن بك ؟؟؟!!*

موضوع صعب اوي اوي اويييييييي فعلا 
بس هو المفروض الواحد يتماسك ويكون عادي لحد م الناس دي اكيد هتغير الفكرة ويفهموه بعد كدا و دا من التعامل


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*







ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟​ 


 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]انسان تطغى عليه ظروف الحياة...[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]والانسان ليس خالي من المشاعر..بل يوجد في قلبه الكثير من الاحاسيس..[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif].عندما تسقط دموعكم فتاخذكم والدتكم بالاحضان منذ الصغر..[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]ولكن هل رأيتها تبكي؟؟[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]فما شعوورك عندما ترى والدتك التي تعبت عليك من الصغر للكبر وهي تبكي؟؟[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]فهل تخفف عن آلامها ؟؟[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]ام تبتعد لتبكي بحرقه عما يختلج في صدرك ؟؟[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]ام توقف امامها حائرا خاضعا لهذا الامر ..!![/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]ماهو شعورك عندما ترى امك تبكي؟؟؟[/FONT]​ 

منقول


----------



## yousteka (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> [font=times new roman, times, serif]ام توقف امامها حائرا خاضعا لهذا الامر ..!![/font]​
> ​


 

بجد يا ارووجة احساس صعب اوي

ببقى نفسى امووت او اروح اموت اللي مزعلها

بس مش بسيبها غير لما اضحكها الاول

ثانكس ياقمر للموضوع الحلو خالص ده

كالعادة بتحطينا في مواقف تجنن

ربنا معاكى ياقمر ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

*بيبقى هاين عليا اكسر الدنيا بجد*

*ولازم اعرف هى بتبكى ليه ومن ايه *

*وطبعا بحاول اهديه واخليها متعيطش*

*بجد بالنسبالى الموضوع صعب جداااااااااااا لان امى اغلى عندى من نفسى بجد*

*موضوع رائع ارووجه وشعور صعب جدا*

*ميرسى ارووجه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*



yousteka قال:


> بجد يا ارووجة احساس صعب اوي​
> 
> ببقى نفسى امووت او اروح اموت اللي مزعلها​
> بس مش بسيبها غير لما اضحكها الاول​
> ...


 
وميرسي لمشاركتك وردك الجميل
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*



mina elbatal قال:


> *بيبقى هاين عليا اكسر الدنيا بجد*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
طبعااا صعب اتمنى مايحصل مع اي حد
ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

* أولا شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جدا جدا جدا


ثانيا ::: لو بكائها بسببى ( يبقى عشتى فى الدنيا ليس لها لزوم أصلا )


ثالثا :::: لو بسبب آخر أجفف دموعها بقلبى

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

ياااة احساس كتيير صعب
والموقف فى حد ذاته صعب جدا
ولو شفت ماما فى موقف زى دة
بكون فى قمة حزنى علشان دموعها دى غالية قوى عندى
وطبعا بحاول اعرف السبب واهديها ومش بسيبها غير لما تضحك

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

*موقف كتير صعب لانه لما شوف حدا غريب عني عم يبكي كتير بدايق فكيف لما شوف امي اكيد قلبي بينحرق وبحاول اعرف السبب وخفف عنها*​


----------



## dodoz (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

*موقف صعب جدا*
*بس لو انا لقيت ماما بتعيط *
*اكيييد مش هسبها غيير لما اعرف *
*هى بتعيط لييييه واخفف عنها*
*ده امى مش اى حد يعنى*​


----------



## donna8 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

جميل جدا جدا


----------



## JOJE (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

حبقا نفسي اموت الي مزعلها
 بس مش حسبها غير لما اضحكها عشان دموعها غاليه علييييييييا
 موضوع جميل
 ربنا يعوضك حير


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*


اصلا المراءة قد صنعت معاهدة مع البكاء

سريعا ما تنهمر دمعتها كشلال.........

لاكنني طبعا  اتأثر   انما  الذي يزيل التأثر

هو النق..الذي ............................

شكرا اروويجة على الموضوع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

*انا وقت ماتبكى امى قدامى بحس بجد ان قلبى مكسور اوووووووووووووى
مش برتاح غير لما تضحك وتفوق وبعد كده بروح انا اعيط بعيد عنها 
عمرى ما استحمل ان حاجة تضايق ماما خاااااااااالص 
ميرسى يا ارووجة على موضوعك​*


----------



## ارووجة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

النهيسي-سندريلا-رنا-دودوز-دونا-جوجي-كليمو-بنت العدرا

ميرسي لمشاركتكم الطبية
وربنا يسعد امهاتكم في كل الاوقات
ربنا معاكم


----------



## ربي اغلي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

*بجد مش عارفه احساس صعب طبعا *
*يارب امي تبقي راضيه عني دائما*​


----------



## وطني (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو شعورك عندما ترى أمك تبكي؟؟*

انا ساعات بحاول اهديها بس بتقلب عليا مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
أشكرك للموضوع
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------

